# Picked up another ounce :3



## Fanboy (Aug 14, 2013)

Picked up an ounce of hydro girl scout cookies, and this is one of the best ive had


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Aug 14, 2013)

damn man those are buds are looking Delicious!!!!


----------



## BLVDog (Aug 18, 2013)

THats wuts up GSC is my new #1 haha well for rite now


----------



## apollo4 (Aug 18, 2013)

Those are some nice mugs for gsc


----------



## jap2020 (Nov 6, 2013)

Gsc are everywhere but i never see rhe real deal always ome bs not saying it bout yours but the name everyone seemn to b saying i got those gsc and once i look at da nugs and smell tou kno it aint the real deal


----------



## cosmolove (Nov 6, 2013)

Great looking nugs brethren


----------



## DJapeshit (Nov 22, 2013)

My buddies been getting some bomb ass durban poison for a while. But today he mentioned that whomever he get it from said that it was GSC. 

Like Mr. Jap2020 said, it might as well just be some bull shit. Haha. But man was tasty Also got some seeds from a bud and my guy, so I hope it is!


----------



## HerbToker24 (Nov 30, 2013)

That looks pretty dank my dear friend.

Here's some fire indoor I'm currently smoking on right now.


----------

